# Suche Java Spiele Editor!



## Javamanni (12. Okt 2009)

Hi Leute!
Ich such sowas wie nen Spiele-Editor in Java.
Also ich wollte eine sehr simples Spiel programmieren, welches so ähnlich aufgebaut sein soll wie "Amerzone" YouTube - Amerzone
Aber des soll nicht so extrem animiert sein, sondern nur einzelne Bilder anzeigen, durch die man sich "durchklicken" kann und verschiedene Gegenstände aufnehmen kann.

Also alles in allem suche ich ein Programm, dessen Oberfläche mir ermöglicht durch Mausklicks Bilder auf die Pane einzufügen und Aktionen (wie z.B. Klicken auf einen Schlüssel -> dann wird der Schlüssel ins Inventar aufgenommen) durchzuführen.
Und von dem was ich "optisch" erstellt hab, sollte das Programm dann einen Java-Quellcode ausgeben.

Gibt es sowas? Und wenn ja, wie heißt das Programm. ???:L

Vielen Lieben Dank an alle Antworter!


----------



## Javamanni (12. Okt 2009)

hab mich weiter informiert... Also ich such einen editor für sogenannte "Point und Klick Adventure" Spiele.
Kann mir denn da niemand weiter helfen? ???:L???:L


----------



## Apo (13. Okt 2009)

Naja ich kann AGS empfehlen, damit habe ich mal 2 Adventures gemacht. Ist zwar nicht in Java aber sehr leicht zu bedienen und die Scriptsprache ist auch super easy =)


----------

